# New addition



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Craft shop said they have a lot of cat lovers and thought it would be nice to have something for them. Of course these can all be customized if requested.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been looking for a cat myself.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dogs! Dog owners of certain breeds will buy sooner than cat owners. Dogs you learn to love. Cats merely tolerate you. DRT, former cat slave.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was going to mention dogs also . I’d make whatever theirs a demand for . I’m thinking the religious crowd to


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a couple religious things. Agree about the cats. There will be some dog stuff coming. I just make what I'm asked to. Can't let personal views interfere .......... within reason.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wowsers ,nice work John!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great to see you are still expanding the market. Way to go.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cairn Terrier owners (Toto in Wizard of Oz) adore their dogs. I know, I had one. They are a little sassy, but man, are they loveable. Cuteness personified. There are at least 2 facebook groups devoted to them. They buy drawings and paintings of their dogs! There are all kinds of dog events out there. Here's a list of the 10 most popular dogs for 2019 according to the American Kennel Club. https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/pets/news/g3291/best-dog-breeds/

I bet you could find some dog shows in every region. They can have their dog's name emblazened on the plaque too.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Got a couple religious things. Agree about the cats. There will be some dog stuff coming. I just make what I'm asked to. Can't let personal views interfere .......... within reason.


Hot Dang, those are mighty fine, John.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Got a couple religious things. Agree about the cats. There will be some dog stuff coming. I just make what I'm asked to. Can't let personal views interfere .......... within reason.


Wow, John... talk about amazing. BTW... bought a kit that has a 1/2" shank bit in it that I can't use... looking to trade for one I *can* use, if you're interested. You have my number.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bumper sticker- I like cats...they taste like chicken.
All the projects shown are outstanding. Love the detail that is shown.


----------

